# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Zweethanden:weet iemand een oplossing?

## rianne88

hoi allemaal, 
Ik heb hele erge last van zweethanden.. ik schaam me er erg voor. Weet iemand hier een goed middel tegen? botox injecties kan ik niet betalen. En weet iemand waar ik axitrans kan bestellen? en of dat ook helpt tegen zweethanden? Alvast heel erg bedankt
rianne

----------


## samsara

Hoi, Rianne

heb je het idee dat de zweethanden een gevolg zijn van stress, of het ergens over druk maken ofzo ? In dat geval zou een NLP behandeling kunnen helpen.

Groetjes, Walter 
www.praktijksamsara.nl

----------


## meisje met zweethanden

hoi rianne,
ik ben ook een meisje en heb ook verschrikkelijk veel last van zweethanden!
ik heb al van alles geprobeert en ook axitrans maar dat helpt HELEMAAL niet! als je het toch wilt proberen kun je het halen in de apotheker.

groetjes een meisje met hetzelfde probleem

----------


## Eefke12

Ik ben 13jaar en heb ook al een hele tijd zweethanden, ik schaam me er ook voor als ik iemand een hand moet geven enzo, of als ik in school moet schrijven al mn bladen zijn doorweekt  :Frown:  en ik weet niet wat ik zou moeten doen  :Confused:  
Please, antwoordt

----------


## mirela

Er is op dit moment nog steeds geen middel dat werkt voor een langere termijn. Ik heb al 30 jaar zweethanden en al heel wat middeltjes geprobeerd die er zijn. De dermatoloog heeft mij hydrocholide voorgeschreven en dit werkt bij mij voor een aantal uren. (s'avonds opbrengen en dan de dag door droog zijn) dit geldt voor handen en voeten. Het probleem bij mij was dat het zweten werd ingehaald in de avonduren. Dan kon ik dus echt helemaal niets meer doen. Maar niet vergeten ieder mens is anders en reageert dus ook anders op watertjes en zalfjes. Er zijn in geheel Nederland en Belgie zweetklinieken die hierbij kunnen helpen, de kosten hiervoor zou je kunnen verhalen bij je zorgverzekeraar (wel navragen voordat je een consult aangaat). Mijn zorgverzekeraar vergoed alle kosten.

Vraagje aan jouw en anderen die dit lezen:  :Confused:  
Mijn probleem is nu niet alleen de zweethanden, maar ook de pijn die ze nu gaan geven, door het vele zweten lijken mijn handen aan de binnenzijde ontstoken en zijn ze zeer pijnlijk. Op dit moment heb ik een afspraak met een Neuroloog die hier waarschijnlijk wat aan zou kunnen doen. 
Een ander vraagje aan je: heb je ook dat je handen in de winter gaan kloven??  :Mad:  Ik heb hier Calmurid voor maar misschien heeft iemand anders een beter alternatief.

----------


## Gasthjhjh

ik hb zelf ook last vn die zweeterige handen mr mss niet zo erg als jullie het hebben .. mr als ik een deurklink vastneem of mn hand op de tafel zet staat er zo een afdruk .. redelijk irritant 
ook om met iemand hand in hand te lope NOT FUN  :Smile:  
maarja voor ' een date' wrijf ik dan altijd mn handen in met kalk of als ik het echt niet bij me heb neem ik gwn zand vn de grond en rol het in mn hande  :Stick Out Tongue:  
mr dees is enkel een tijdelijke oplossing en niet echt voor de 'zweetgevallen' onder jullie .. sorry

----------


## Blizzard

Hmm zand in de handen, goed id  :Smile:  
ach wat ik meestal doe is gewoon zeggen dat je zweethanden hebt en dat ze kunnen kiezen tussen een zweethand of een zweetpink.
De meesten gaan je niet willen "kwetsen" en zeggen "ach het zal wel meevallen" maar de volgende keer kiezen ze toch de pink  :Big Grin:  
je kan er echt niet aan doen dat je zweethanden hebt, zij weten dat ook.
en na een tijdje geeft iedereen die je goed kent spontaan een pink en wordt het de nieuwe "handshake".  :Cool:  
zo doe ik het toch met men beste vrienden...

en de natte bladzijden bij een test of dergelijke zijn makkelijk te verminderen (niet echt op te lossen) door een klein stukje papier onder je vuist te leggen, zodat je hand niet direct in contact komt met het echte blad.
onopvallend en toch redelijk effectief.

wees creatief en leer gewoon met je "gebrek" leven  :Stick Out Tongue:  

en tenslotte de klovende (en pijnlijke) handen in de winter, heb ik ook soms last van.
ik gebruik elocom zalf, werkt goed en snel.
(gewoon bij apotheek verkrijgbaar)

ciao!

----------


## Wout

Ik ben heel blij dat ik mensen gevonden heb die hier ook continu last van hebben want ik heb nooit eerder iemand ontmoet die er ook zo'n last van heeft. Bij mij is het echt verschrikkelijk. Ik studeer neurologie en mijn studies hebben met de oorzaak van zweethanden te maken. In mijn geval worden zweethanden veroorzaakt door een overdreven sympatische reactie. Dit houdt in dat ik een soort van verhoogd stress - niveau heb. Ik ben inderdaad vrij snel opgejaagd. Ik merk ook dat mijn handen beginnen zweten als de dag begint ( stress ), maar als ik 's avonds ga slapen heb ik er NOOIT last van.

Ik heb er echt gedurende de hele dag last van. Dat is voor mij verschrikkelijk vervelend. Ik moet mensen masseren en aanraken en dat voelt voor hun aan alsof ik een viespeuk ben die zijn handen niet wast ( mijn handen zijn ook zeer warm ). Ook als ik een blad moet vasthouden is het doorweekt, als ik me moet vasthouden in de bus laat ik sporen na.. Het lijkt allemaal niet zo erg maar als je er bij stil staat merk je dat het echt vervelend is. Vooral het groeten van mensen ( handdruk ) en het hand in hand lopen met je vriendin ( wat ik toch graag doe ) zijn de verveldendste zaken. 

Ik ben met mijn klacht naar een huidspecialist gegaan en kreeg een pot alcohol mee. Dat werkt 5 minuten en dan begint de ellende weer... Ik ben blij dat ik deze website gevonden heb. Hopelijk leer ik iets van jullie ervaringen. Jammer dat er geen absolute oplossing is, alle middeltjes zijn welkom

----------


## AROMAR

Hoi Wout,

vervelend hoor, dat overmatig zweten, eigenlijk zou je naar de oorzaak moeten kijken en niet naar een lapmiddel. Ik weet wel een lapmiddel, dat is een medicinale talkpoeder uit Indonesië, maar wellicht zou je ook eens kunnen proberen om de oorzaak aan te pakken, via Bach bloesemtherapie, ik weet niet of je er wel eens van gehoord hebt, maar dat is een holistische geneeswijze, er wordt dus niet enkel naar de klacht gekeken, maar (ook)naar de persoon in zijn geheel. Psycho-somatische klachten, dat wil zeggen dat je lichamelijke klachten krijgt door het niet in balans zijn van de geest. Maar het kan uiteraard een op zichzelfstaand iets zijn. Zowieso is het altijd van belang dat je heeeel veel water drinkt!!
Groeten en suc6! Marjolijn

----------


## Roeland1

Ik heb ook van die rotzweethanden - niets helpt, kalk wordt op 1 minuut geabsorbeert en handen beginnen terug te zweten, van dat plakspul da plakt en stinkt en werkt ook uit na een uur...

zeeer irritant, ook voor idd hand vasthouden van je meisje - wat dat betreft is me opgevallen dat er wél meisjes zijn waar je je zo goed bij voelt dat het zweten stopt...  :Smile:  zeer merkwaardig

dusja... ofwel zoekt ge u de goei chick uit  :Stick Out Tongue:  ofwel kunt ge u laten opereren ergens achter uw longen en ge zijt er van af - kost wel veel geld, wordt niet terugbetaald dachtik  :Frown:  
anders had ik dat laatste gedaan, net als mijn moeder dat heeft gedaan...

ik zweet overvloedig - laat zelfs 'plasjes' zweet achter op de tafels enzo  :Embarrassment:  

hetzelfde met mijn voeten - hopelijk is daar ook een operatie voor...

het is wel zo dat mijn moeder na de operatie opeens KEIwarme handen had, alsook wat klamme benen kreeg... maar dat kan een individueel nevenverschijnsel zijn - en mijn moeder zaagt ook nogal snel dusja...  :Smile:  

ik heb naast die zweethanden (én zweetvoeten) ook zeer koude handen, en zeker in de winter - het gaat zelfs zo ver dat ik bij koud weer geen bloedcirculatie meer krijg in de handen, ze zijn tijdens een winterexamen bvb al eens gevoelloos wit geworden, vervolgens pijnlijk paars en achteraf pikzwart

heb daarvoor mijn handen microscopisch laten onderzoeken -> ik zou slecht-ontwikkelde 'cappilaire openingen' hebben ofzoiet  :Confused:  zou een erfelijk iets zijn dus... het is een koppeling van 'zeer koude en zwaar zwetende handen'
(ik dacht dat het een naam had i d genre van : 'syndroom van Kern' - kan zijn dat ik mis zit - is al lang geleden  :Embarrassment:  ) 

tegen de koude kun je 'Buflomedil' nemen, maar echt lang werkt dat niet bij MIJ alleszinds

in de winter kan je altijd hand in hand lopen met je vriendin met handschoenen met afgesneden vingertoppen  :Wink:  - is nog aangenaam voor het meisje

ik hoop dat dit iemand heeft kunnen helpen!... daar heb je je zweetbroeders voor hé  :Wink:

----------


## Roeland1

heb het even opgezocht : dit was de behandeling dat mijn ma had ondergaan in het AZ vd VUB te Jette (Brussel) : persbericht omtrent de behandeling

http://www.az.vub.ac.be/dept/PERS/re...-12-05-Def.pdf
__________________________________________________ ________

*PERSMEDEDELING
Jette, 26 december 2005
AZ-VUB NOTEERT 750 STE MINIMAAL-INVASIEVE INGREEP*

Het Academisch Ziekenhuis van de Vrije Universiteit op de campus Jette mocht
haar 750ste minimaal-invasieve ingreep noteren en is daarmee één van de
grootste van Europa. De 750ste patiënt was een jonge vrouw met abnormaal
zweten ter hoogte van de oksels.
In 1991 werd in het AZ-VUB door prof. dr. Patrick Herregodts (neurochirurgie) en door
prof. dr. Marc Noppen (interventionele pneumologie) een nieuwe techniek ontwikkeld
voor de behandeling van zogenaamde dysautonomieën, namelijk de thoracoscopische
sympatectomie. Met deze techniek worden aandoeningen behandeld die verband
houden met een onderdeel van het autonome zenuwstelsel. Stoornissen van dit
systeem kunnen leiden tot *vervelende fenomenen, zoals abnormale zweethanden,*zweetoksels en pathologisch blozen. Andere ziektes worden dan weer beïnvloed door
deze zenuwketen, zoals sommige hartritmestoornissen en bloedvatdoorstromingsproblemen
van de armen (ziekte van Raynaud). Zelfs de pijn van chronische
pancreatitis (alvleesklierontsteking) en van pancreaskanker verloopt gedeeltelijk via
deze zenuwketen. In België kampen naar schatting 150.000 mensen met dit type
aandoeningen.
De in het AZ-VUB ontwikkelde minimaal invasieve' techniek vergt slechts één dag
ziekenhuis. Ze gebeurt middels een sterk vereenvoudigde anestesietechniek (op punt
gesteld door dr. Jan D'Haese van de dienst anesthesie van het AZ-VUB), vergt slechts
twee zeer kleine insnede's, noodzaakt geen drains (afvoertubes), duurt slechts twintig
minuten en reduceert dus sterk het ziekteverzuim. De resultaten zijn uitstekend en dit
*met weinig kans tot complicaties.*

Voor al deze aandoeningen was vroeger een open heelkundige behandeling ter hoogte
van de borstkas noodzakelijk. In de meeste ziekenhuizen wordt nog steeds de klassieke
heelkundig-thoracoscopische ingreep uitgevoerd waardoor de patiënt dikwijls enkele
dagen in het ziekenhuis moet blijven.
Het Academisch Ziekenhuis van de Vrije Universiteit Brussel (AZ-VUB) is een
vooruitstrevend universitair ziekenhuis met ruim 2.800 vakbekwame medewerkers, een
moderne infrastructuur met 679 ziekenhuisbedden, een consequente multidisciplinaire
aanpak en grensverleggend wetenschappelijk onderzoek. Het AZ-VUB in Jette , als
Nederlandstalig ziekenhuis in Brussel, kiest vanuit een pluralistische houding resoluut
voor een patiëntenzorg gericht op respect voor eigenheid en actieve diversiteit.

__________________________________________________ ________

WAT IK ONDERSTREEPT HEB is de oude operatietechniek en vergt per hand 8 dagen hospitaal : het bestaat erin twee ribben wat uit mekaar te halen er camera's en mesjes door loodsen en een zenuw vlak naast de ruggengraat en vlak naast de zenuw van uw oogleden door te snijden, na het leegpompen van uw long... een zéér zware operatie dus. EN als ze de oogleden-zenuw perongeluk doorsnijden blijven je oogleden voor de rest van je leven hangen... en dat willen we niet he  :Embarrassment:  

Dit terwijl er dus in het Academisch Ziekenhuis van de VUB te Jette een veel kleinere en minder risico-volle ingreep bestaat. (bestaat er enkel in drie kleine snede aan beide sleutelbenen - dus langs voor ver weg van andere zenuwen - aan te brengen - en dus zonder uw ribben te verplaatsen en zonder uw long leeg te pompen) Allen daarheen dus  :Wink:

----------


## Madeliefje1981

Hoi Allemaal, wat fijn te weten dat ik niet de enige ben!
Ik gun dit niemand.

Ik heb al heel erg lang last van zweethanden!
Het beinvloedt mijn sociale leven heel erg.

Als ik naar de juwelier ga dan durf ik niks aan te pakken (komt gelukkig niet dagelijks voor dat ik naar de juwelier ga :Mad: )

Bij het naar de drogist gaan en doodnormaal afrekenen, mijn portomonee is kletsnat en laat ik het niet hebben over soms moeten schrijven als ik enorme zweethanden heb dan is mjn hele papier nat en de pen kan ik niet goed vasthouden , ook zijn er wel weer genoeg momenten dat ik er geen last van heb, zoals nu terwijl ik deze tekst aan het typen ben, lekker alleen thuis en het is echt raar dat je je zo een moment als nu zo gelukkig voelt

Voor andere mensen is het zo normaal dat ze dingen doen voor mij elke dag weer een crime, je probeert het voor anderen zoveel mogelijk te verbergen maar het lukt niet, soms staat mijn baas even bij me als ik achter mijn PC zit om even iets te laten zien als ik iets voor hem uittyp, verschrikkelijk, bang dat iemand het ziet!!

Ook even iemand helpen een klepje van zijn/haar telefoon te halen om de batterij eruit te halen, de simpelste dingen, erg vervelend als je dan enorme plekken achterlaat met je handen of bijvoorbeeld in mijn vorige baan als receptioniste, steeds als je de telefoon aanneemt.

Een paar knopen aannaaien is ook een drama, steeds glijdt de naald uit mijn handen!
Mensen een hand geven, mensen die mijn handen vastpakken, echt het ergste, zo had ik een hele tijd acrylnagels, gelukkig bij een vriendin die van mijn probleem wist, iedere keer als ze mijn nagels deed werden mijn handen kletsnat, ze zegt ook dat ze nog nooit iemand heeft gezien die dat zo erg heeft! Leuk he!!!

Ik ben dan ook gestopt met die nagels, want iedereen vond ze zo mooi en pakte dan mijn handen vast om ze te bekijken en dan kon ik wel door de grond gaan met mijn kletsnatte vingertoppen, ik voel me zo ellendig!! Ik schaam me zo onzettend!
Ik weet dat ik me niet hoef te schamen en mijn vriend zegt ook wel ach en dan wat, een keer natte handen, maar mensen die het niet hebben beseffen niet hoe erg het is.

Ik vraag weleens vriendinnen of ze er last van hebben en NIEMAND die ik ken heeft het, gelukkig voor hen natuurlijk, maar ik voel me zo ellendig hieronder.
Vooral als ik bij andere mensen ben en niet thuis dan heb ik er extreem last van!
Fijn dat ik even mijn verhaal kwijt kan aan andere mensen!
Ik heb een afspraak staan bij SUDOR, vind het wel spanend, heeft iemand ervaring met SUDOR?
Liefs Madeliefje :Smile:

----------


## Roeland1

even gaan kijken op site van SUDOR, daar hebben ze een operatie aan te bieden die ik onlangs ben ondergaan :

_Operatie: thoracoscopische sympathectomie

De thoracoscopische sympathectomie is een operatieve ingreep die succesvol is gebleken bij 98% van de mensen met hyperhidrosis van handen en oksels. Deze ingreep vindt klinisch plaats, waarbij u één nacht in het ziekenhuis verblijft. 
Deze operatie is tevens geschikt bij overmatig blozen. Hierbij geldt een succespercentage van ongeveer 60% 

Tijdens de operatie wordt een gedeelte van de 'nervus sympathicus', de zenuw die het zweten aanstuurt (in uw geval op een te hoog niveau), ter hoogte van de schouderbladen over een lengte van ongeveer 4 cm. 'doorgebrand'. Deze zenuw bevindt zich aan beide zijden van de wervelkolom. 


Om ervoor te zorgen dat de chirurg tijdens de operatie deze zenuw goed in zicht krijgt is het noodzakelijk dat één van de longen, aan de kant waar men opereert, tijdelijk even buiten werking wordt gesteld, zodat er 'ruimte' ontstaat in de borstholte.


Deze zelfde ingreep gebeurt vervolgens aan de andere kant, nadat de patiënt gedraaid is_

dit heb ik 2,5 maand geleden ondergaan - en ben nu zoveel keer gelukkiger

het is wel nogal pijnlijk de eerste 2-3 dagen na de operatie - maar dat is enkel een kleiner kwaad voor een groter goed

er is een redelijke kans dat er een luchtbel achterblijft in de pleuraruimte (tussen longen en borstkas), maar die luchtbel verdwijnt normaal gezien na 10 dagen (dit was bij mij het geval)

er is een minimale kans dat er een brandfoutje wordt gemaakt en dat één van je oogleden blijft hangen voor de rest van je leven - maar dat was bij mijn chirurg nog nooit gebeurd op 400 operaties. Hij zei dat het quasi onmogelijk was vermits de kijkapperatuur accuraat genoeg kan mikken zodat de chirurg deze fout eigenlijk niet kan maken.

een ander risico bij de operatie is dat je narcose verkeerd uitdraaid... maar die kans is nog steeds < 1 op 100.000 

al bij al is de ingreep dus niet risicovol

een eventueel bijeffect is dat je zweetvoeten opeens op onverklaarbare wijze ook minder gaan beginnen zweten (wat bij mij het geval was  :Big Grin: ) - en dat is leuk meegenomen want een operatie aan de zweetvoeten is veel ingrijpender (aan de maag) dan een operatie aan de zenuwen aan beide zijden van de ruggegraat.

ik heb er 4 kleine littekentjes aan overgehouden (twee onder elke oksel), maar ben ook zo gelukkig dat ik haast niet meer kan stoppen om steeds in mijn handen te wrijven  :Big Grin: 

ik raad aan de avond na de operatie nog niet naar huis te gaan (wat ik spijtig genoeg heb gedaan) maar nog een nachtje en een dagje in de kliniek te blijven - ondanks het gevoel 'dat het wel zal gaan'. Door te vroeg te vertrekken heb ik thuis slecht gelegen en 3 dagen zware pijn gehad.

Deze soort van ingreep (waar zweetzenuwen worden doorgebrand) kan gekozen worden voor :
- het stoppen van overmatig zweethanden
- het stoppen van overmatig zweetvoeten (is oftewel gelukkige bijwerking van de operatie aan de borstkas, oftewel een zware operatie aan de maag voor nodig)
- het stoppen van overmatig okselzweet (kan onmiddelijk gedaan worden samen met de operatie aan de zweethanden, immers zelfde ingreep op zelfde plaats - dit heb ik zelf ook laten doen)
- het stoppen van overmatig zweten aan het voorhoofd

kleine bijwerkingen zijn :
- eventueel meer zweten aan de onderrug
- eventueel meer zweten aan het borstbeen
- zeeer eventueel meer zweten aan de benen
(het zweet moet immers ergens weglopen, maar de hoeveelheid afgescheiden vocht daalt zeer zeker aanzienlijk!)
(ik zweet nu wat meer aan onderrug en borstbeen, maar heb er zeker geen last van)

een bijwerking waar je zult mee moeten leren omspringen : met opeens droge handen verbrand je je veel sneller aan hete potten en pannen dan met die natte handen die je zo gewend was  :Stick Out Tongue: 

een andere bijwerking is er ook één in de goede zin : vaak hebben mensen met zweethanden een slecht-ontwikkelde huid aan de handen dat zorgt voor een slechte bloedcirculatie bij koude temperaturen. Ik had dat probleem en nu opeens niet meer. Vroeger kreeg ik geen bloed meer in mijn vingers met temperaturen onder de 5 graden, nu heeft het gevroren en mijn handjes bleven een mooi kleurtje bewaren!

ik raad de operatie iedereen met zweethanden aan!

mvg, 

een gelukkige jongeman met droge handen wiens leven er opeens zoveel rooskleuriger uitziet (ik weet eindelijk wat doen met mijn handen  :Smile: )

droge handen zijn goud waard :Big Grin:  ohh, wat ben ik gelukkig nu  :Smile:

----------


## xLisJJx

Hallo allemaal,

ik zat vanochtend in de kerk en ik heb dus ook ontzettende last van zweethanden.
Ik moest een paar papieren vasthouden, en ja hoor, kletsnat :S. Maarja, wat doe je eraan. Ik vroeg aan mijn moeder: "Mam, weet jij misschien of er een operatie voor is die het voor altijd weghaalt?" Ik heb nog geen vriend, maar het lijkt me wel prettig dat als ik er één krijg, ik zijn hand kan vasthouden. Mijn moeder zei dat ik maar eens op internet moest gaan kijken. En gelukkig! Ik ben niet de enige!! Ik wist wel dat ik niet de enige was, maar toch, ik kon de mensen die er ook last van hadden niet vinden. 
Een paar voorbeelden.
Je wil bij iemand anders op de computer iets laten zien, maar als je dan klaar bent en de ander gaat weer, is de muis kletsnat! Dan moeten ze hem eerst schoonvegen.
Of je bent jarig, iedereen handen schudden.
Of als je iemand wilt slaan natuurlijk :P:P
Of je geeft iemand zijn drinken aan, glas is helemaal vochtig.
Of met een proefwerk, nat papier en onleesbaar doordat de inkt is uitgevaagd, zo heb ik daardoor dus ooit een 4 gehaald ipv een 7. (is later gelukkig wel goed gekomen)
Maar ook gewoon voor jezelf. De hele tijd natte handen hebben is echt niet prettig, wat jullie ongetwijfeld zullen weten. Ik heb zelf niet genoeg geld voor een operatie, dus ik moet maar eens flink bij mijn ouders gaan zeuren. Iemand hier een operatie ondergaan al? En was dat pijnlijk?

Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de laatste maanden ook enorm veel last van klamme en natte handen...
De mensen merken het op en vragen hoe het komt...erg vervelend,maar ik zou niet weten wat ik eraan kan doen...ik vermoed dat het bij door mijn medicatie komt..
Vaak heel koude handen en toch klam en nat  :Confused: 
Helpt het iets om je handen wisselbaden te geven? Of werkt dat juist averechts??
Ik heb hier waarschijnlijk niet zoveel last van als de meeste hierboven beschrijven,maar ik ervaar het al als knap vervelend,dus ik leef enorm met iedereen mee!!  :EEK!: 

Sterkte iedereen met dit probleem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bloempje007

Hey hey,
Jah heb ook last van dit probleem al mn hele leven en tis echt een domper op je sociale leven. Maar wat ik wilde weten van Roeland... hoeveel heeft dit jou gekost (centjes?)  :Smile:

----------


## cinnechris

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> ik zat vanochtend in de kerk en ik heb dus ook ontzettende last van zweethanden.
> Ik moest een paar papieren vasthouden, en ja hoor, kletsnat :S. Maarja, wat doe je eraan. Ik vroeg aan mijn moeder: "Mam, weet jij misschien of er een operatie voor is die het voor altijd weghaalt?" Ik heb nog geen vriend, maar het lijkt me wel prettig dat als ik er één krijg, ik zijn hand kan vasthouden. Mijn moeder zei dat ik maar eens op internet moest gaan kijken. En gelukkig! Ik ben niet de enige!! Ik wist wel dat ik niet de enige was, maar toch, ik kon de mensen die er ook last van hadden niet vinden. 
> Een paar voorbeelden.
> Je wil bij iemand anders op de computer iets laten zien, maar als je dan klaar bent en de ander gaat weer, is de muis kletsnat! Dan moeten ze hem eerst schoonvegen.
> Of je bent jarig, iedereen handen schudden.
> Of als je iemand wilt slaan natuurlijk :P:P
> Of je geeft iemand zijn drinken aan, glas is helemaal vochtig.
> ...


Hallo,

Mijn naam is Cinne.
Ik heb in tegenstelling tot jou geen last van natte handen maar oksels. Ik ben gaan praten met dr. Tom Dekeukeleire in Jette. Hij vertelde mij dat er een operatie kan gedaan worden zowel voor handen, oksels & gezicht. Ikzelf ben dus geopereerd sinds 26 juni (gisteren). Het is onder volledige verdoving en duurt ongeveer 30 min. Er worden 2 sneden gemaakt ter hoogte van de borst (aan de zijkant) en via een kijkoperatie worden er dan klieren dichtgebrand. Er kan dus lucht tussen de longen geraken (wat bij mij het geval geweest is) waardoor je het gevoel hebt dat je niet meer kan ademen.
Ik ben dus gisteren geopereerd en heb nog heel wat pijn.
Of het de moeite waard was laat ik je nog wel weten één dezer dagen. Neem gerust contact op voor meer vragen é want ikzelf ben er ook niet over 1 dag ijs overgegaan.

Groetjes

Cinne

----------


## cinnechris

Ik had beloofd jullie op de hoogte te houden na mijn operatie voor zweten onder de oksels. Tis nu 1 week geleden. 2 dagen na de operatie begon ik opnieuw te zweten. PANIEK natuurlijk. Gelukkig is dat na 2 dagen opnieuw overgegaan. Nu ben ik zweetvrij aan de oksels. Ik zweet iets meer op men rug nu. Men handen zijn droger geworden en moet deze nu zelfs insmeren met handcreme. Ben blij dat ik de stap gezet heb. Ik heb wel veel pijn gehad aan de borst en de rug. Voor al deze die een operatie overwegen ga eens naar VUB Jette en praat met Dr. Tom De Keukeleire. Ik heb aan beide zijden 2 sneetjes van 1 cm.

----------


## chanel

Zweethanden:

Wanneer ik zweethanden heb, wil het bij nog weleens helpen mijn handen onder een stroom koud water te houden. 'Water' hierbij ook je polsen, dit verlaagd onder andere je bloedcirculatie wat in verband staat met zweethanden. Want zweethanden kunnen ook/deels veroorzaakt worden door stress/drukte/zenuwen enz.
verder zou ik het iedereen AFraden pillen te slikken/operaties te ondergaan enz. 
Ook een goed alternatief is (als je dan echt alles hebt geprobeerd en je perse iets wil 'slikken') homeopatische middelen! Deze schaden je lichaam namelijk niet.
Wat ook kan helpen is (wanneer hier de mogelijkheid toe is) je handen gedurende een korte tijd in de vriezer te houden. Want wat doe je als je (over je lichaam) zweet dmv bv warmte? Dan zoek je verkoeling! Pas dit ook toe op je handen!
Vermijd ook synthetische stoffen, handschoenen en wrijven.
Succes iedereen!!! 
Lots of love, Chanel

----------


## Rosanne

Ik heb voor my oksels syneo 5 gebruikt en misschien helpt dit ook voor handen, succes

----------


## Oefje

Hallo,

ik heb dus ook erg veel last van zweethanden en zweetvoeten. IK WORD ER HELEMAAL GEK VAN!!!

Ik had dus vandaag een sollicitatiegesprek en na afloop schudde wij elkaar de hand en zag ik dat zij haar hand aan haar jurkje afveegde. Ik wilde dat de grond onder mij opende en dat ik er dan in kon vallen. 

Ik kan er gewoon niets aan doen!! Ik heb het als ik aan het autorijden ben, koffie aan het drinken ben met vriendinnen, televisie zit te kijken etc... Ik ben naar de Mauritskliniek geweest en volgens mij nam die dokter mij niet echt serieus. Hij heeft me 6 maanden lang pillen lopen voorschrijven, terwijl ik na twee maanden al tegen hem zei dat het niet helpt. 

Wordt die operatie alleen in Brussel en Almelo/hengelo uitgevoerd? Ik ben het echt serieus aan het overwegen!

Groetjes, Oefje

----------


## kiwi

Ten eerste sorry van het kicken van een oud topic.

Maargoed. Ik heb opeens laaste maand ontzettend last van zweethanden(elke jaar). Het is gewoon niet leuk meer. Als ik aan het autorijden (rijles) ben is de stuur helemaal nat.. Ik schaam me echt voor.

Maar wat me wel opgevallen is als ik DENK aan me handen dan ga ik zweten :Confused: 

Bijvoorbeeld ik stap net in de auto ik rij normaal en zo. Maar denk ik steeds in mezelf ''ok goed zo niet zweten niet zweten'' en ja hoor me handen beginnen te zweten. Ik snap er niks van. In de zomer had ik het bijna niet. 

En terwijl ik dit heb getypt is de onderkant van me toetsenbord nat geworden :Frown: 

Heeft iemand een simpele en eenvoudige oplossing? Anders ga ik echt langs de huisarts. En binnekort heb ik rijexmane.. Hopelijk verdrink ik niet in de auto dan :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Skips

Hallo Iedereen,

Zelf heb ik hier ook heel lang last van gehad, gelukkig heb het nu veel minder. Ik gun dit iedereen aangezien ik weet hoe vervelend zwetende handen is. Vaak las ik oplossingen zoals ''wegbranden'' van zweetkliertjes, injecties e.d.

OMG, waar zijn we mee bezig? Het is en blijft je lichaam waar je zo ongelofelijk mee kloot he?!

Dus, de simpele oplossing die mij werkt: 

emmer vullen met water (ong. 50 graden), 3/4 theezakjes erin, beetje zout & nadat het is ingetrokken je voeten erin. Na een half uur kun je de voeten eruit halen en je handen erin doen voor dezelfde tijd.. Als je dit twee weken volhoudt ben ik ervan overtuigd dat je (net als ik) veeeel drogere handen & voeten heeft dan ervoor.. zelf kom je erachter of je meer/minder thee erin kunt doen en hoe lang je het doet..

Het enige nadeel is dat je dit eens in de zoveel tijd moet herhalen (persoonlijk 1x per maand).. Niet slecht toch?

Groetjes en laat weten of het gelukt is,

----------


## JeroenW

Hallo iedereen,

Het spijt me om te zeggen, maar ik ben echt blij dat ik lees dat meer mensen last hebben van het verschrikkelijke fenomeen: zweethanden. Gedeelde smart is halve smart. Maar uiteraard is mijn probleem daarmee nog niet opgelost.

Als laatste las ik de reactie van kiwi, waarin hij aangeeft als ie aan zweethanden denkt, hij ze juist krijgt. Wel, ik heb exact hetzelfde. Als ik rustig in m'n eentje thuis zit: niks aan de hand (leuke woordspeling :S). Zo af en toe als ik een zenuwslopende thriller zit te kijken, dan heb ik wel eens het water in m'n handen staan, maar over het algemeen valt het dan mee.

Nee, het begint pas echt erg te worden als ik onder de dagelijkse stress sta (werk, belangrijke dingen die er aan komen). Maar nog veel erger wordt het als ik er alleen al denk dat ik mensen een hand moet geven. Dan bedenk je bij jezelf: "blijf rustig, geen zweethanden, niks aan de hand". Maar naarmate het moment van hand geven dichterbij komt (sollicitatiegesprek, verjaardag waarbij 40 collega's je een hand komen geven, maar zelfs een avondje pokeren waarbij er mensen naar je huis komen en je ze bij binnenkomst een hand moet geven) beginnen m'n handen erger en erger te zweten. Ook krijg ik er vaak een rooie kop bij, omdat ik het van mezelf weet. Echt v-r-e-s-e-l-i-j-k!!

M'n sociale leven lijdt er echt onder. Dit zegt zweethanden.info erover:

_Als zweethand, of medisch hyperhidrosis palmaris wordt de overmatige productie van zweet in de handen aangeduid. Dit beperkt zich meestal op de binnenkant van de handpalmen en is vaak met een hoge psychosociale druk tot en met beperkingen in de beroeps- of partnerkeuze verbonden.
Personen, die onder sterk zwetende handen lijden, trekken zich niet zelden terug uit het alledaagse leven, om de als persoonlijke belasting opgevatte situaties, zoals bijvoorbeeld iemand de hand geven (met deels druppelend natte hand) om te gaan._

Tsja, wat een waarheid als een deur.

Nu heb ik in alle postst 2 oplossingen gelezen:

Die van het Academisch ziekenhuis VUB te Jette en die van SUDOR. Wat kost zo'n ingreep? En maken ze nu beiden gebruik van dezelfde techniek (dichtbranden van de zenuw)?

Groeten

Jeroen

----------


## Four Roses

Omdat er zoveel info inmiddels staat om dat even snel door te lezen, doe ik het even kort door de bocht: ik weet dat ze botox gebruiken voor zwetende oksels en dat het daarmee stil gelegd wordt, wellicht ook iets voor de handen? Ik zou eens informeren bij Parkkliniek of Bergman kliniek bijvoorbeeld?

----------


## kiwi

> Dus, de simpele oplossing die mij werkt: 
> 
> emmer vullen met water (ong. 50 graden), 3/4 theezakjes erin, beetje zout & nadat het is ingetrokken je voeten erin. Na een half uur kun je de voeten eruit halen en je handen erin doen voor dezelfde tijd.. Als je dit twee weken volhoudt ben ik ervan overtuigd dat je (net als ik) veeeel drogere handen & voeten heeft dan ervoor.. zelf kom je erachter of je meer/minder thee erin kunt doen en hoe lang je het doet..
> 
> Het enige nadeel is dat je dit eens in de zoveel tijd moet herhalen (persoonlijk 1x per maand).. Niet slecht toch?
> 
> Groetjes en laat weten of het gelukt is,


Ik heb net even alleen warm water en zout gebruikt. En werkt wel een beetje. Me handen zijn wat droger  :Big Grin:  Ik ga dit vaker eens herhalen en kijken wat er gebeurt

thnxxx

----------


## edwin370

hoi Rianne, Ik had vroeger ook last van zweethanden en voeten
Ik gebruik een creme ILASPO Ik heb nog 2 potjes op voorraad Bel 0104527029 of [email protected]
Garantie 30 dagen niet goed geld terug
Mvg edwin370

----------


## martijntjeh

Zweethanden is de laatste tijd bij mij heel erg verminderd. Ik zal zeggen hoe het kwam en misschien is dit bij jullie ook wel.

Bij mij bleek ik een allergie te hebben voor verschillende soorten bomen en gras.
Hierdoor zat mijn neus altijd verstopt en had ik heel erg veel druk op mijn borst waardoor ik moeilijk kon ademhalen. Ik heb van de dokter medicijnen gekregen dat dit heel erg vermindert. Nu merk ik dat ik daar veel minder last van heb en zijn mijn zweethanden ook nog een stuk minder.
Ik hoop dat dit bij veel van jullie ook is en dat het dus verholpen kan worden :P

----------


## EllenReginaYvette

> Hoi, Rianne
> 
> heb je het idee dat de zweethanden een gevolg zijn van stress, of het ergens over druk maken ofzo ? In dat geval zou een NLP behandeling kunnen helpen.
>  
> Groetjes, Walter 
> www.praktijksamsara.nl


Het is bijna altijd een stress reactie van uit de nieren= angst. Salvia complex van het merk Bonusan voor een aantal maanden gebruiken, en het gaat zeer waarschijnlijk over,
Groetjes Regina, praktijk voor electroacupunctuur en orth. Geneeswijzen

----------


## farida1972

Hoi mijn naam is safira en ik heb 14 maart 2011 een botox behandeling gedaan voor mijn overmate zweethanden, nou ik heb 25 prikken in op 1 hand gekregen dat zij dus 50 prikken op elke hand het is een botx bahandeling zeer zeer pijnlijk want ik heb gehuild nu na 3 dagen heb ik nog steeds zweethanden de dokter zij dat ik na 2 dagen geen zweethanden meer heb, dus niet maar las op een site dat het 1 a 2 weken duurt. dus ik wacht af. Nou zou ik willen weten of iemand ook zo een behandeling heeft gedaan en of het heeft geholpen want ik moet na een half jaar weer terug om 50 injectie naalden in mijn hand te prikken.... wie heeft dit ook meegemaakt graag reactie terug dank je wel....

----------


## Mugles

misschien helpt die lotion van Odaban? die kan je gewoon op internet kopen. scheelt in ieder geval aardig in de kosten vergeleken met een botox-behandeling

----------


## Strijker1982

Hallo,

Ik heb ook zweethanden en gebruik daarvoor dry hands, een goedje uit de sportwereld. Werkt prima voor mij  :Smile:  ideaal voor gamen  :Smile:

----------


## Oefje

@Strijker1982: waar heb je dat vandaan? Via de site van Dry Hands wordt niet geleverd naar NL.

----------


## Naomi Joy

Beste,

Ik ben 20 jaar en heb al vanaf baby zijn last van zweethanden.

Als ik goed begrijp wat je bedoelt, heb jij het niet over zweethanden die ontstaan door stress? Zweethanden die ieder moment van de dag komen op zetten, druppels zweet die op je handen staan en alles wat je aanraakt is natuurlijk nat/klam.
Klopt het dat je ook last heb van zweetoksels, meer dan normaal?

Ik heb dit probleem (ook) en ben hier een paar maanden terug mij naar de dokter gegaan. Nadat ik stond op een verwijzing is er een lang traject van onderzoeken en doorverwijzingen in het ziekenhuis begonnen.

Na al die onderzoeken, waaruit bleek dat er verder niets mis met me is, maar het echt alleen mijn zweethanden betreft, ben ik bij een chirurg terecht gekomen die dit probleem behandeld. Dhr. Van Reede is zijn naam, hij is werkzaam in het Amphia ziekenhuis in Breda en Oosterhout.
Hij heeft mij verteld dat dit probleem word veroorzaakt doordat je hersenen constant het signaal blijven geven dat er 'gezweet moet worden'.

Nu, na al met al 6 maanden, staat er over een 2 weken een operatie ingeplant. Deze zal plaats vinden in 2 delen. De eerste keer behandelen ze de rechterkant door 2 sneden in mijn oksel te maken, mijn rechter long stil te leggen en de dan de desbetreffende zenuw door te knippen. Hierdoor zal ik nooit meer zweten via mijn hand en oksel, die zijn namelijk aan elkaar verbonden.
8 weken na deze operatie zal de linkerhand behandelt worden.
De herstel periode staat trouwens beschreven als een niet al te lange tijd (dit moet ik zelf natuurlijk allemaal nog ondervinden).

6 maanden geleden ben ik op deze site terecht gekomen waar een andere bezoeker schreef over deze operatie die zijn leven heeft verandert! Naar aanleiding daarvan ben ik hiermee aan de gang gegaan en ik kan niet wachten.
Vandaar ook dat ik jou (jullie) ervan op de hoogte wilde brengen dat hier wel degelijk iets aan te doen is. Middeltjes zullen je hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet helpen, maar het proberen kan natuurlijk nooit kwaad.

Succes ermee in ieder geval!

Groetjes

----------


## 17chris

Hallo,
Ik heb ook last van zweethanden, niet onwijs erg maar wel vervelend.Heb een reclame gezien van Syneo Dry-Hands, en heb het product ook al geprobeerd en het werkt zo voor een paar uur zeker. Dus als ik een belangrijke afspraak heb, smeer ik die creme snel en het helpt.

----------


## cecemel

Heyy, ik heb ondertussen ook al zeker 15jaar zweethanden en echt wel enorm.. Ik heb ook al vanalles geprobeerd. Ik ga nu eens die syneo dry hands proberen, heb nogal van die middeltjes gebruikt en sommigen helpen wel voor eventjes als je op voorhand weet dat je zweethanden gaat hbb is het dus wel gemakkelijk.

MAARRRRR !! Dan toch e hulpmiddel wat t bij mij toch al héél wat heeft doen minderen en echt zéér zeker de moeite om te proberen. Het is een eigen creatie maar het helpt wel. Ga naar de apotheek en koop daar 'ZINK OXYDE PASTA' en 'BOORZUURSCHILFERS'.. kost je maar een paar euro. Koop je dan van die plastieke handschoentjes gelijk ze in het hospitaal hebben. 's avonds voor je gaat slapen smeer je je handen in met die pasta en daarop doe je die schilfers en dan je handen in de handschoenen en slapen maar.. (ook voor de voeten mogelijk met sokken dan, mijn stiefvader is zo volledig van zijn extreme zweetvoeten afgeraakt) bij mij transpireren mijn handen dan wel enorm soms maar soms valt t ook mee. *Herhaal dit zolang je zelf vind dat t nodig is (2weken) en af en toe herhaal je dit en echt waar het helpt..* hoop dat ik hier nog mensen mee geholpen heb want het is echt een frustrerend iets  :Frown: ( 

Groetjess

----------


## edwin370

Zweethanden , Er is een zeer goed middel tegen . De NAAM is ILAZPO zoek maar in google , of vinden.nl of zalftegentranspiratie in google. 
Een 30 ml potje EN keiharde GARANTIE NIET GOED GELD TERUG . Welke winkel geeft dat ? NIET 1 
Zelf doe ik zeker 6 maanden mee dat is 3,33 euro per maand. Helaas er zijn nog 2 op voorraad.
Ook uitstekend tegen ZWEET VOETEN . Edwin370

----------


## cecemel

Iemand dat ILAZPO gedoe al geprobeerd ? Edwin, is het jou middel dat je er zo promotie over maakt want zie dat je op andere sites hetzelfde zegt.. En over welke winkel heb je het, mij lijkt het gewoon een siteje van iemand privé..?!

----------


## cecemel

Iemand dat ILAZPO gedoe al geprobeerd ? Edwin, is het jou middel dat je er zo promotie over maakt want zie dat je op andere sites hetzelfde zegt.. En over welke winkel heb je het, mij lijkt het gewoon een siteje van iemand privé..?!

----------


## edwin370

hoi gebruikt , het test het ILAZPO niet goed, geld zonder meer GELD terug. Het is van een erkende groothandel, ik ga toch NIET zelf iets maken. daar moet je voor gestudeerd voor zijn. Ik verkoop het door voor mensen ECHT TE HELPEN. mijn winst is echt zo klein dat het voor mij maar een BIJ PRODUCT is. sommige doen er 1 jaar mee. welke winkel geeft niet goed geld terug ? NIET 1 De verzend kosten zijn al €6,75 want het gaat NIET door de brievenbus.
Kijk als je 2 , 3, 4 koopt dan daalt de PORTO per stuk . zelf koop ik ze per 10 in. EDWIN370

----------


## nooitmeerzweet

> hoi allemaal, 
> Ik heb hele erge last van zweethanden.. ik schaam me er erg voor. Weet iemand hier een goed middel tegen? botox injecties kan ik niet betalen. En weet iemand waar ik axitrans kan bestellen? en of dat ook helpt tegen zweethanden? Alvast heel erg bedankt
> rianne


Niet getreurd lieve schat

Na jaren piekeren heb ik de enige ultieme oplossing gevonden.
Met alle respect voor alle bijdragen in dit topic, maar deze 2 zijn de enige oplossingen die het zweten 100% stoppen.

De eerste oplossing is het minst interessant omdat er een operatie aan te pas komt. Je kunt een thoracale snede laten maken waardoor de zenuw die verantwoordelijk is voor het zweten van je handen wordt uitgeschakeld. Dan kan je handpalm niet meer zweten, maar van die oplossing ben ik zelf geen fan.

De tweede oplossing vergt geen operatie en ik ben er enorm fan van. Het heet iontoforese en je kunt het zelf doen.

Deze video hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc0pj2tf6_4
toont aan hoe je met een pan, en een batterij met 2 tegengestelde polen het zweten kunt stoppen.
Ik heb die opstelling thuis gemaakt en het werkt echt. Als je zo'n batterij koopt met 2 alligatorclips (ik had alles voor 40 euro) kun je het zweten stoppen door 2 weken lang elke dag je handen in die pan te leggen met de palm naar beneden.

Het ziet er raar uit, maar na 2 weken stoppen je handen volledig met zweten en er komt geen operatie aan te pas. Er bestaan apparaten die je kunt kopen (veeeeel duurder) om dit zelfde te doen, maar voor 40 euro kun je de opstelling zelf maken en dan ben je van je probleem af. Ik heb het ondervonden

----------


## edwin370

Zelf had ik veel last van zweethanden altijd een hand geven en dan zeiden ze ............ Ook ontzettende zweetvoeten .
Nu heb ik er gelukkig geen last meer van. Ik gebruik ILAZPO type dat in GOOGLE In. of vinden.nl . het is een 30 ml potje soms doe ik 1 jaar er mee. kost 22,00 gedeeld door 12= 1,83 per maand. Voor oksels en voorhoofd. VOORAL DUN opbrengen eerste 4 dagen daarna om de 10 dagen. Dus erg zuinig in gebruik. Ik geef niet goed , geld terug GARANTIE. Welke winkel geeft dat ? NIEMAND . Edwin370

----------


## Veermac

> Niet getreurd lieve schat
> 
> Na jaren piekeren heb ik de enige ultieme oplossing gevonden.
> Met alle respect voor alle bijdragen in dit topic, maar deze 2 zijn de enige oplossingen die het zweten 100% stoppen.
> 
> De eerste oplossing is het minst interessant omdat er een operatie aan te pas komt. Je kunt een thoracale snede laten maken waardoor de zenuw die verantwoordelijk is voor het zweten van je handen wordt uitgeschakeld. Dan kan je handpalm niet meer zweten, maar van die oplossing ben ik zelf geen fan.
> 
> De tweede oplossing vergt geen operatie en ik ben er enorm fan van. Het heet iontoforese en je kunt het zelf doen.
> 
> ...




Ik heb deze oplossingen zelf ook allemaal bekeken, het iontoforese-apparaat is een leuke oplossing alleen: het werkt niet bij iedereen én het wordt vaak niet vergoed..
Zelf heb ik er al last van zo lang als ik me kan herinneren, dus ik had een paar maanden terug besloten dat ik een botox-behandeling zou laten doen.
Toen ik in het kamertje zat met de dokter, vroeg hij, nadat hij mijn handen en voeten had bekeken, of ik het middel oxybutinine al eens had geprobeerd. De botox-behandeling ging dus niet door en ik ging het middel proberen, wat denk je?

*Na een paar dagen waren mijn zweethanden én voeten volledig normaal, ik had voor het eerst in mijn leven droge handen!*

*oxybutynine*kun je bij je huisarts aanvragen, het is officieel een middel voor de blaas, maar als bijwerking heeft het dat het het overmatig zweten afneemt. Je neemt het in pilvorm, er is geen vaste dosis maar over het algemeen nemen mensen 2-3 pilletjes verdeeld over de dag. Ik gebruik het nu al ruim 2 maanden en ik ben er meer dan tevreden mee!
Ik hoop dat ik hier mensen mee kan helpen!
Succes allemaal!

----------


## edwin370

aan allemaal met zweet handen en voeten.Het maakt niet uit wat je in het verleden allemaal hebt uit geprobeerd, je kunt nu je extreem zweten tot 90 % terug brengen . Als jij je schaamt omdat je veel last heb van zweten dan heb ik je dit ye zeggen. Je bent absoluut niet de enige op deze wereld. Je kunt stoppen met zoeken want je hebt EINDELIJK DE OPLOSSING gevonden. Nu wil ik HET GEHEIM met jou delen, waarmee ik het zweet probleem heb opgelost. ik geef de BIKKEL HARDE GARANTIE 90 dagen niet goed , geld terug.zoek in Google ILAZPO website http://zalftegentranspiratie.jimdo.com

Reageer snel want de voorraad is zeer beperk. groeten, edwin370

----------


## koes912

ik heb ook last van dit maar nooit gedacht dat er medicamenten zijn om te assisteren ermee, wel veel bijgeleerd met de informatie hier als nog bedankt.

----------


## Seba

Hoi
Ik heb ook last van zweethanden, alleen niet zo heel erg. Zou graag willen weten hoe ik er vanaf kom. Maar dan ook echt niet meer krijg
Zou het erg waarderen als jullie mij advies konden geven!?

----------

